# Can anyone recommend an place to buy reconditioned phones?



## madzone (Jun 26, 2012)

Mr madz's phone has stopped working and they're saying it's been dropped or crushed or has water damage (it hasn't). They won't budge and he has 10 months left on his contract so he's needing to buy an unlocked phone. Any recommendations on where he could get one?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 26, 2012)

He could get any old cheap shit phone and get it unlocked for a fiver. 

That is what happens in London anyway.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 26, 2012)

Tesco unlocked phones start at £14.97! http://www.tesco.com/direct/sim-free-samsung-e1080i/212-5470.prd?skuId=212-5470&pageLevel=


----------



## Greebo (Jun 26, 2012)

Take your chances, block your ears to any niggles from your conscience, and buy from ebay cash converters or similar. 


FWIW the PAYG phone (and the spare) I've got is one of the cheap & dim ones from Tesco and it's good enough for what it's for.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 26, 2012)

get online and get a cheapo PAYG from Carphone warehouse or similar for the same network - should work fine

what sort of phone has stopped working?  some of the neeks on here might be able to help?


----------



## madzone (Jun 26, 2012)

He wants a smartphone. 

I've looked on ebay and there's someone selling a new galaxy ace for 100 odd quid. I'll point him in that direction. They claim it's an unwanted upgrade so I'll let his own conscience dictate.

Thanks


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2012)

What's his budget?


----------



## madzone (Jun 26, 2012)

Fuck knows. Probably about £140.


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2012)

madzone said:


> Fuck knows. Probably about £140.


He could get the very excellent Huawei for £100.

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/best-smartphone-for-£100-the-huawei-ascend-g300.292002/


----------



## madzone (Jun 26, 2012)

Hmm, interesting. There might be a problem with the ring not being very loud though as he's a gardener and needs it pretty loud to hear it/feel it over the noise of his machinery.

And he wouldn't tolerate not having a weather app on the home screen 

I'll put it to him though - see what he says.


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2012)

madzone said:


> Hmm, interesting. There might be a problem with the ring not being very loud though as he's a gardener and needs it pretty loud to hear it/feel it over the noise of his machinery.
> 
> And he wouldn't tolerate not having a weather app on the home screen
> 
> I'll put it to him though - see what he says.


If he wants the don of weather app widgets, this one is very accurate indeed:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.veierland.aix&hl=en


----------



## madzone (Jun 26, 2012)

Cheers  That might actually get him aroused.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 26, 2012)

I bought a Samsung Galaxy y for Mrs D. I bought it in Asda for £85-90 and had it unlocked for £5. She hates it though, so I am using it. It seems OK for a cheap smartphone.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 26, 2012)

madzone said:


> Cheers  That might actually get him aroused.


 
You didn't say he wanted a smarttphone


----------



## madzone (Jun 26, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> You didn't say he wanted a smarttphone


I thought you'd know


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 26, 2012)

madzone said:


> I thought you'd know


 
I _assumed_ he was some horny handed son of toil with an exquisite line in Ludditery.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 26, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> You didn't say he wanted a smarttphone


_EVERYONE _wants a smartphone! (apart from Mrs D, my father, my father in law, my mother, step mother, mother in law, one of my sisters, my mate Trev, my other mate Len) So it should be assumed that is what a person would want.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 26, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> I _assumed_ he was some horny handed son of toil with an exquisite line in Ludditery.


Still got one of those in a drawer


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 26, 2012)

editor said:


> If he wants the don of weather app widgets, this one is very accurate indeed:
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.veierland.aix&hl=en


 
Oooh, cheers for that.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 26, 2012)

dessiato said:


> _EVERYONE _wants a smartphone! <snip>So it should be assumed that is what a person would want.


I don't.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 26, 2012)

Greebo said:


> I don't.


so you should have edited the post to include you.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 26, 2012)

dessiato said:


> so you should have edited the post to include you.


But I didn't want to do a dwyer and rewrite you.


----------



## madzone (Jun 26, 2012)

He's sold on the huawei one but went into Vodafone and they said they won't sell him one


----------



## geminisnake (Jun 26, 2012)

dessiato said:


> _EVERYONE _wants a smartphone! (apart from Mrs D, my father, my father in law, my mother, step mother, mother in law, one of my sisters, my mate Trev, my other mate Len) So it should be assumed that is what a person would want.


 
I don't want one, nor do hubby, son or fil 
Hubby is currently using my old phone that 5t3lla posted a picture of(not my actual phone obv)  I may upgrade to something with a colour screen this year.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 26, 2012)

geminisnake said:


> I don't want one, nor do hubby, son or fil
> Hubby is currently using my old phone that 5t3lla posted a picture of(not my actual phone obv)  I may upgrade to something with a colour screen this year.


Add your name to my list then


----------



## madzone (Jun 27, 2012)

He managed to get one sorted via his daughter who works for vodafone . He's very pleased with it and I'm a bit jealous. I have a Galaxy ace and his one seems a bit better


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 27, 2012)

madzone said:


> He's sold on the huawei one but went into Vodafone and they said they won't sell him one


How odd. Why not?


----------



## madzone (Jun 27, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> How odd. Why not?


The girl in the shop said they could only sell him one if he took out a 2 yr contract. His daughter works for vodafone and she said that's bollocks and phoned up the shop and sorted them out.


----------

